# Baby Names!!



## MissXXXrae (Mar 23, 2007)

I think it would be fun to look at what names everyone likes for their future children. Im gettin married next year and kids arent to far away!!! I was to have 3 someday! Boy and Girl names!

I am naming my first daughter: Adelynn Jayne.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 23, 2007)

For a girl, I like the name Diora


----------



## Aprill (Mar 23, 2007)

I want one more girl, I want to name her Ginger


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 23, 2007)

aww! those are pretty names!


----------



## macface (Mar 23, 2007)

I like lauren and kayla for girls also madeline.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 23, 2007)

i was going to name my baby boy daeron, but i ended up naming him Zayden  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my baby girl's name is Arwen, and my 10 yr old boy's name is Raul.

no more kids for me though, i got my tubes tied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 23, 2007)

My son's name is Jameson. His father is James. Since my son is his father's child, I came up with Jameson. And my husband loved that I wanted my son named after him.

Plus, "Jameson" is Irish so that was a big bonus.

But the whole time I was pregnant, I was thinking of names like Cameron, Joel and Kelly.

Sometimes you never know what you will decide until you see their beautiful little faces.


----------



## Nicolah (Mar 23, 2007)

My son's name is Memphis. If he was a girl, it would be Eva. But other than that, no more ideas, lol.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 23, 2007)

My Fiance and I are naming our first daughter Adelynn Jayne I also like the nMe Jennalynn Jade. We like the name Kale for a boy.... kinda interesting but we like being differant!


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 24, 2007)

I love unique names, especially ones that have meaning to the parents.

I got a lot of flack about the names that I gave my daughters, but poop on them.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 24, 2007)

my daughter's name is Justine Mackenzie(that's her middle name)

now that was 18 yrs ago and it was rare then....but it's still not a popular name.........at least around here anyway!!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, we're done having kids, but I've always liked Savana Rose for a girl. If we had a son instead of a second daughter (or ended up having one later), I'd name him Ian David. My dad's name is Juan (meaning John), my husband is John, and Ian is the British version of John. David being John's best friend's name LOL!


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 24, 2007)

I've always been curious about your user name here. I love your children's names!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2007)

i wanna know their names  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i've always loved the girls name gabriella, ella for short, and i've always loved the boy's name landon.


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 24, 2007)

Topanga and Charisma. Oh my brother goes by his middle name.... Landon.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 24, 2007)

Oobladi, I love the names you choose for your girls.


----------



## Bea (Mar 24, 2007)

Great names everyone! Me and hubby don't have plans for kids just yet, but do have some names we like. Limited choice because they need to be traditional, usable names in both english and Norwegian.

Alfred Finlay

Lilly Marie


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Mar 25, 2007)

I like the name Emma Grace and Riley for a girl and Nathan for a boy.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 25, 2007)

those names are beautiful! did you get topanga from boy meets world, or is that really name? i always thought it was so nice, but wondered if it was made up?


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 25, 2007)

we named our son Logan...we were thinking of Hawk and Blaze and Blayzon...if it was a girl her name would of been Athena Heart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you Carolyn. I grew up with a unique name, at least around here and I enjoyed it.

Well yes and no on Topanga's name. :laughing: I was pregnant during my "hippy" phase. So she is named for the Canyon in California as well as the girl on the show.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a son named Evan Michael and I think if I ever have a girl her name will be Ella Elizabeth, if the man approves, of course!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 27, 2007)

What I've thought so far. The guys I've talked too have picked some hideous names for 'our future kids'. Haha. I'm like, "ew... no."

*For a Girl(s):*

Kayla/Keila

Annabelle (my middle name)

Nicolette

*For a Boy(s):*

Giovanni

Andrew

Anthony


----------



## hollyxann (Mar 27, 2007)

i seriously need to have like 10 kids. i have soo many names picked out its sad. youd think i was naming an army. haha. although id probably shoot myself before i made it past 2. ideally id like 2-3 maybe 4 but thats pushin it. haha.

i dont like "normal" names. i like unique names. names that arent common.

my first born daughter is already named whether she likes it or not.....the name is actually sentimental and kinda made up

*Girls:*

1. *Raelynn Brooke* (ray is my dads middle name, lynn my moms middle name and brooke comes from my bro his middle name is brooks.)

2. *Leora Nicole* (Leora is my great gmas name. she passed away in '94 and she and i were super super close. Nicole comes from my bestie. however id like to put Ann before Nicole so it would be Leora Ann Nicole. Ann obviously comes from me and my gma's middle name is Ann as well)

3. *Ella* (again a family name. my great great great gma)

4. *Kaylin*

5. *Tatum*

6. *Brynn*

*Universal Names: *

1. *Kennedy*

2. *Riley*

3. *Kendal*

4. *Keagan*

*Boys:*

1. *Bryce*

2. *Parker*

3. *Deagan*


----------



## Lia (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't put a lot of thought on my future kids' names, but i like common portuguese/brazilian/latin names like JoÃ£o (John in portuguese), Paulo (Paul), Pedro (Peter), Eduardo (Edward), Maria Eduarda, Alice, Sofia, Isabela and normal , boring things like that :0

I'm not a big fan of 'exotic' names.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Mar 27, 2007)

WHEN i get prego ill name them

Alexis Brooke

Benjamin Andrew


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm only 18, so I'm sure I'll have a little while longer until I come to having any kiddies.. but these are the names I like:

Girls:

Chloe Imogen - I've allllwaayyys loved those names, my mum was actually going to call me Imogen, instead I got stuck with Rebecca  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Olivia

Nicole

Boys:

Jayden

Dylan

Eli

I know, I'm boring, I like common names  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 30, 2007)

i cant wait to have my first child! its going to be so exciting


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm due in October and if it's a boy after my husband

But if it's a girl : Genevieve Cassidy Rose


----------



## Nessicle (Apr 30, 2007)

I adore these names:

Girl: Martha

Boy: Noah


----------



## KimC2005 (May 1, 2007)

My little niece's name is Emma Grace. I love that name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sparko (May 8, 2007)

aww, my friend is having twins within the next month and their names are Arya (sp?) and Parker. they weren't going to go with Parker, it started out as a joke name because the father is a valet driver (makes BANK, but... kind of a funny story to tell his friend later!!)

my husband and i have only picked out the name of our girl so far (when the time comes)

she'll be Dani Marie. he wanted Daniel, but... i didn't like it, but i always like the boyish sounding names, and i like Dani. and Marie has been an inherited middle name for all of the first daughters in my family for AGES, and since my sis only had boys, it's up to me!

i've always really liked the name Alisha Rene too. i'd probably spell it differently though. no boy names thought up yet, hehe.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jun 29, 2007)

i also like keira kyla and jaslene

makai for a boy


----------



## KatJ (Jun 29, 2007)

My daughter's name is Alana Jade and people always pronounce Alana wrong

its not Alaina, its more like Alannah

But my runner up was Adrianna Leigh. As for boys, I dont really know yet.


----------



## jhjodec9 (Jun 29, 2007)

i would name my daughter Jayla or Jaslene. in my family all my sisters names start with J's and their children too, so i have to keep the tradition.

i would also like Lucy as a middle name but it really doesnt go well with those names


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jun 29, 2007)

call me crazy i think alana leigh sounds so pretty! ive always loved the name jade


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 29, 2007)

Cute thread!!

I hate to tell people what names I like. I am afraid I'll have a moment like on Sex and the City when someone stole Charlottes baby name...hahah. But oh well.....

My name was changed a week after I was born. Originally I was....your gonna laugh..... Love Lee Storey. My parents got so much slack that they changed it to Amanda Lee Storey.

The names I like are: Girls- Tuesday, Lulu, Starla and Adora.

Boys- Cash

Nury I love your kids names!!! So beautiful.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 29, 2007)

MAX !!!!

u sure u wanna have babies? i heard from my mom after having babies for most women their boobs sack and looks change


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, I have a son named connor matthew.

for girls names I love makenna grace, isabella, stella (means star) and florence. florence was my grandma's name... i'd probably put it in my daughters middle name.

if i had another boy, i'd want to name him kassius. but that name is a no no, according to my bf.

so i don't know... i like jayden... kinda. boys names are tough for me.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 29, 2007)

if i ever consider having kids one day for girls rose or lilly and for boys brain or andrew


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 30, 2007)

I like Xavier, Quincy or Quentin for a boy and Elise or Jazzell for a girl


----------



## magosienne (Jun 30, 2007)

for a girl, the first name i think of is Maeva it means "welcome" and i think that would be just a blessing for the little girl i dream of. my second choice would either be Angela or Rozenn. i also like Melinda.

for a boy, i was thinking Erwan, Yann or Corwin.


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2007)

OT moment: that name that Charlotte chose is the way we brazilian pronounce the name Sheila (we pronounce Shayla)

I think i already wrote what names i'd chose for my kids... I think that a really beautiful name and simple and that almost no one uses anymore here is Maria - without any other name, just Maria.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 30, 2007)

Well Im prolly not gonna have any more kids

But Id like to tell u my oldest sons name Cuz its unique

Dorian


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 1, 2007)

We named our second daughter Adelyn (and use Adel (as in Adele) as a nickname).


----------



## Bexy (Jul 1, 2007)

I have twin boys they are Jordan and Austin. If they would have been girls they would have been Peyton and Margaret (after my grandmother) and I would have called her Maggie.


----------



## heartbrkerforu (Aug 14, 2007)

i like Colten for boys and Madison for girls


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 14, 2007)

I love the name Peyton Bexie!

The names I have piced out for my possible future children are very old fashioned and simple.

Madeleine Megan Michaella for a girl.

Liam James for a boy.

I have a dilemma about Liam though, because my last name starts with M, so his name would sound like Leah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 14, 2007)

I switched my names now. Boy names are the hardest.

*Girls:*

Keila

Sophia

Isabelle/Isabella

Annabelle

Amelia

*Boys:*

Jesse


----------



## gabyk (Aug 14, 2007)

Girls:Silvia, Julia, Lidia(my mom's name)

Boyshilip, Daniel


----------



## Sreyomac (Aug 15, 2007)

I had a hard time picking out my sons name... me and my husband couldnt agree on anything...... but after months of debate we decided On Dylan and I couldnt image it being any thing diff now. For a girls name I would like to keep in the D family... maybe Delany or Degan or something like that.


----------



## LilDee (Aug 15, 2007)

for a girl:

*Carmen

*Chanel

*Mercedes

*Stacia (Staysha)

*Soraya

for a boy:

*Jason

*Damian

*Jordan

*Skylar


----------



## CharlotteChase (Aug 16, 2007)

I can't wait to have kids. I've been picking out baby names for the past five or so years.

I love Chase, Alexander, Jayden, and Hayden for boy names. I love Constance, Anne, Jailyn, and Hailey for girl names. I'm probably going to go with Chase Alexander and Constance Anne as names because I love them as first and middle names. Plus, I have this thing where I want my kids to have the same initials.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 18, 2007)

Lux Elizabeth

Ariana Michelle or Ariana Nicole (Nicole is my middle name and I got it from my cousin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Clearly, I want to adopt girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I ever have children, anyway.


----------



## athene (Aug 19, 2007)

i have a little boy named jayden travis.

other names i liked for boys were tyler, tobias or zakk.

for girls madison or jayde.


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 19, 2007)

I want to have 4 kids

girl:

Orian

Lian

boys:

Ofek

Dvire


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 20, 2007)

I had a list back home, here are the one's I remember.

Girls:

Jana (Like Jay-nuh)

Samira (I think I got it from a city in the middle east Samarra- sum-ear-ah)

Cenci (It sounds cute, I think I made it up pronounced : sen-see)

Maya (like singer Mya)

Roma ( I always wanted to be Italian)

I can't think of anymore from my list. For boys, all I had was my husbands name - Thomas, I didn't want a little boy, I won't have one

now anyways.


----------



## MindySue (Aug 20, 2007)

Annabelle!

Anna is the name i love and am going to name one of my girls (having all girls darnit) and my boyfriend wants to name our other girl belle.

Anna &amp; Belle!

I don't much care for Belle, it's growing on me actually..but it's his dream name so I'll go with it.

I want to adopt one and name it Lily. He doesnt like that name, poo on him!


----------



## Nox (Sep 19, 2007)

Any children we have are going to have traditional German/Scandiavian first names , and then traditional Igbo (Nigerian) middle names. This will properly reflect their heritage.


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 20, 2007)

well we have girl names picked out. but are having a HARD time with boy

we came up with Audrey Marie

we like Haily marie . but we have a haily in the family

but boys.. just cant find anything:frown:

how can i find out what a name means?


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 20, 2007)

My middle name is Annabelle - and hopefully I can pass it on to one of my kids, but it's hard to match names.

Lily is cute.


----------



## Annia (Sep 20, 2007)

Yikes, I never thought of using my own heritage to name any of my children. It's such a good idea too. Now their names would definitely be interesting.

I'll have to go search on some heritage names now.

Well I guess I won't list french names because those are easy but here's some of the names that also belong to part of my heritage.

male:

Ajako

Anaukaq

Aviaq

Kali

Kissunguaq

Kitdlaq

Maripaluk

Nuka

Ootah

female:

Aleqasina

Puto

Tavfinguaq

Adine

Paj

Miki

Kako

Uqumaitchuq

Note:

Uqumaitchuq is one of my names actually. I have 3 first names and 1 middle name. I know it's weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S. I don't have any names for my future children. It's so hard to decide.

omg, I also notice 'Puto' is a bad word in another language.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 20, 2007)

My daughter thinks she may be pregnant. We'll know soon, but she has had a girls name picked put for a year. Ava Olivia, Olivia is my mothers name. She said she may change the spelling to Alivia though because her child's initials would be AOL.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 20, 2007)

Haha at Puto and AOL.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Sep 20, 2007)

I've put a lot of thought into this because I only want ONE child...so here are the names I like...

GIRL:

Ayala-Hebrew for gazelle

Zion

Micah

Trinity Noel

Israel

Zaire

Zion

Leila Simone

Boys:

Isaiah

Elijah Alexander

Xavier

Micah

Israel

Langston

Amir


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 22, 2007)

my baby girl's name is alexa ariella bit planned on other names when i was preggo but when i saw her for some reason i liked alexa for her

boy names i like is justin, brandon, and jayden


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 25, 2007)

AOL!!! thats funny.. well now that im married my first and last name make me

MF !!!! but.. with the middle initial.. its MNF!! Not to bad.. with the n...i think?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 25, 2007)

I have no idea what first/middle name combos yet, but we've talked about a few individual names.

He wants the boy's middle name to be Ray for his dad, but I want it to be Cameron for my pappaw....but neither of us want cameron ray or ray cameron, lol.

We like the first name Milo for a boy since Jerry is Italian. But we also like Castor. Maybe we need two boys? Caster ray and Milo Cameron?? lol

For a girl I'm stuck on Alla, my great grandmothers name, which old tymers pronounce like "oll-ie" around here. And I want the name Bella in there for sure.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't have children yet but there are several names I like.

My nephew's name is Ethan and my second nephew who will be born around October 10th will be named Joshua. I like both those names for boys.


----------



## LaItaliana (Oct 26, 2007)

I love Spanish and Italian names so...

*Girls*Antonia

Nayeli

Gisela

Araceli

Carmela

Michela

*Boys*

Luciano

Giovanni

Antonio

Luca

Aramis

Cesar

Carmine
Most of them are after family names so that works out. And for middle names I'll probably just mix a combo of them together.


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 27, 2007)

since a few have discussed weird initials...mine are HAM

haha.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 27, 2007)

my sister loves the name Evie for a girl, and I love it too.

For all my kids, I would like something a little bit unusual but not so unusual that people laugh at them - just something that makes people go - oh, wow, that's a nice name!


----------



## addie1 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have been looking for a site on Indian and Hindu baby names, meanings &amp; numerology and found this good resource. Thought will share it with you all since since this is a useful link. Please pass it on if you know someone who had a baby or parents who are expecting. Find the perfect _Indian baby name_ for the perfect baby here!

*Ref.Tools :* *Hyderabadmoms . com*


----------



## shayy (Mar 30, 2010)

i love these names for girls

Adelynn (add-eh-lyn)

Brynlee (br-in-lee)

Sophie

i also like Laynie though i dont think i'll ever use it.

for boys, i like the following

Talin

Jayden

Ryler

yeah i need to find better names for boys i think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 30, 2010)

I want to have a baby girl in the future. It's hard to give her a name now because it would depend on my future husband's last name wether or not it would flow nicely. But I love chanel and autumn for a girl.


----------



## Mizzyme (Mar 30, 2010)

I've read some great names on here! Great Great thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 2 beautiful girls....it took me 5 months to come up with my oldest daughters name, Chenoa Mirrin pronouced like " shh no wah " and " mi rin" Chenoa means bird of peace and Mirrin means cloud...I was going to get a tattoo of a cloud and a bird flyin up out of it with her name but I never got around to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My second daughter wasn't as original....I didn't know if I was having a boy or a girl and I spent most of my time concentrating on a boy name.....which I don't remember now! Her name is Anika Mae pronouced like " An nika" most ppl pronouce it like A nika. This would be why I didn't go for the tattoo.....I need one that matches Chenoas lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do want one more child with my new husband, hes Greek so it would defanity be something Greek.


----------



## esha (Mar 31, 2010)

Love the names Maya and Ava for girls.

I always have hard time picking boy names, I'll just leave that up to the husband haha


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 1, 2010)

IF I ever have kids (not particularily maternal) I like the name Sophia for a girl and Joshaua for a boy.


----------



## Roxie (Apr 1, 2010)

I have always written stories, so I've always kept a list of names I liked. There are way more that I like than I listed, but I could go on forever! I would have a hard time deciding what to name my kid!

For boys, I like:

Sidney (Sid)

Austin

Shelby

Jackson

Baxter

Demetri

Carson

James

Ryan

Trey

And for girls, I like:

Hayden

Bailey

Jamie

Lucinda

Pipa

Bethal

Anya

Sadie

Gillian

and my special favourite girls name: Araceli


----------



## stacie0129 (Apr 1, 2010)

My daughters are named Callie Lanae and Taryn Elise. If I were to have another girl I would name her Amaris. Boy names are harder to choose I think but I like Sullivan and call him Sully and Malaki.


----------



## nikkixoxoxo (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the names Hayley Mae and Mason James!


----------



## piegirl (Apr 8, 2010)

If I had a daughter, her name would be Keilani... I love Hawaiian names for some unknown reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## leiliyah (Apr 11, 2010)

I love Bronwyn for a girl - Nickname Brynn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 11, 2010)

My daughters name is Kenslie Ann. If we have a boy his name will be either Zachary Nolan or Xavier Raymond.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 4, 2010)

My son's name is Wyatt. If we have another boy (which I think is likely) I want to name him Wilkey... haven't quite convinced the hubby yet :laughing: .


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 4, 2010)

Warren... I love the name Warren.


----------



## divadoll (May 4, 2010)

If I had a second boy, I had picked Jacob. I also like Reilly and Nolan and Ethan.

For girls, I liked Mykal, and Raine and Blue.. second choices from what I named my children. When they were born, my babies suited my first choices - Madeleine and Braden.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 4, 2010)

I love my kids names My Daughter, Heaven Angelina My SON, Angel Elijah


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't really know if I want kids, but we'll see. I can't see myself having any more than two...

Boys: Zachary (my dad wanted to name me Zachary if I was a boy), and Logan - the closest thing I can name my kid to Wolverine. Because Wolverine would probably be cruel...

Girl: Alina. Which I don't want to use, especially if I have a boy - then the kids are A and Z :S

Dog (which is a definate): Boston Terrier named Rudy, after Rudolf Nureyev.


----------



## katana (Feb 9, 2011)

My sister is pregnant, and she has chosen the names, Jase (boy) and Izibella, (girl)


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 9, 2011)

Would Jase be pronounced  jayz, jazz or jas, short for jason?

I love Izibelle!

My son's name is Jameson - very Irish and a spin on his father's name.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 24, 2011)

I want a girl, so her name would be acacia skye. 

Acacia plants are really neat. They have plant eating spiders that live on the tips of the leaves, and ants that live and dine on the main stalk and also protect the plant from any other animals. Since the spiders like to eat the juicy new leaves near the stalk, they basically have to dodge the ants, get the leave, and run back out to the edge of the leaves to eat it. sounds cute! I didn't find this out until after I thought of the name and decided to look it up.


----------



## foxymom (Apr 19, 2011)

I love the name chloe for a girl....

I named my son Dominic.... its suits him aswell...


----------



## TINY HINY (Apr 21, 2011)

Alison grace

Lillianna

nayome (nay-ome-ey)

bryce

andrew

tyler


----------



## Ngelic (Apr 21, 2011)

My kids will be named either:

*Girls*:

Lunar

Beryl

Luxanne

Lexis

Nicola

*Boys* (Must have Richards as middle name):

Lyon (pronounced Lee-on not Lion)

Zephyr

Caleb

Garen

Jace

Phoenix

Aiden

Yea, there's a lot but they're usually based on my love for the classical world and my heritage of Asia.


----------

